# Stihl 028 AV Super



## buckhunterx (Dec 26, 2001)

First let me say that this site is a Godsend for those of us that are not quite as knowledgeable in this field.
I have just purchased a Stihl 028 AV Super and I would like to know what most of you think of this saw. I have an 026 and I would like to know how this saw compares to its weight, rpms, cutting ability and durability. Thanks, 

Also I am very happy with my 026, but I have used it quite extensively and it's starting to show.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Dec 26, 2001)

The 028 is as good of a saw as the 026. A tad more power, should pull a 20" bar about like the 026 pulls an 18". I think both are rock solid saws. 

Congrats on your new X-mas toy!  

As a side note, now would be a good time to go through your 026 and service it up real good. New fuel and air filters, plug, carb kit, etc. If it has good compression, it will run like new when you get done!


----------



## buckhunterx (Dec 26, 2001)

Thats good advise for the 026, and besides I think it deserves it for all the good years of service. Thanks


----------



## davefr (Dec 27, 2001)

I have the 038 AV which is it's bigger brother. This series is one of Stihl's best IMHO. With a little care, they are as dependable as gravity.

Your 026 is probably a tad lighter and slightly higher RPM, but the 028 is better built. 

There were a couple 028 "cream puffs" on EBAY a couple weeks ago. Is your's one of them?


----------



## tony marks (Dec 27, 2001)

im no authority,on saws. i do know what saw i want for general 
al around work. i have a 28 and 28 super.i wouldnt take any other saw in trade ,if i had to use it day in and day out.
its getting harder to find them that arnt used up.
the super does rev a lttle higher but the difference is not that big a deal. the main thing to me ,is they are work saws,not saws to work on. congrats on your saw.


----------



## devinstreecut (Jan 1, 2002)

i have a 310 stihl and it is an amazing saw i've tried out many of saws from 026-044 magnum and for the best value and power it is a great saw with a 20" bar


----------



## homelite360 (Jan 1, 2002)

i was forced to use my buddies 028 to cut my sxl-925 homelite out of a pinch from the tree shifting from a gust of wind. i hated it. the main problem is the position of the kill switch. i think i turned it off 5 or 6 times before i even got into a cut. and i was not too impressed with how it cut even with a fresh chain on it. once i got my homelite out i was happy again.


----------



## buckhunterx (Jan 1, 2002)

Now you wouldn't be just a little prejudice for the color red now would you.


----------



## John in MA (Jan 1, 2002)

Of course he wouldn't. 

I have a SXL-925, too. Looks like it would eat an 028.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 2, 2002)

Andrew, that wouldn't be a tad bit of anger or frustration coloring your judgement at the time, would it? I believe that in the same situation, I could be using a titanium saw with gold plated handle, 12 HP @14K RPM, and a total weight of 6lbs, and I'd STILL be bitchin' while tryin' to free my favorite saw!  

Anyways, sorry you weren't too impressed with the 028. As for the kill switch, I have that problem with the 020T. The switch position never bothered me on the 028 or any other rear handled Stihl.


----------



## tony marks (Jan 2, 2002)

hello andrew ,to bad u had to use a saw that u are not familar with. why didnt your buddy cut it out. that would have solved your problem. same thing happened to me when i tried to use a homelite. found out it didnt fit my hands.exception being my old super xl. but now it wouldnt fit my back.later now


----------



## homelite360 (Jan 2, 2002)

my buddy isn't all that happy with that saw either. but i have large hands and when i am wearing gloves when i am cutting in near zero conditions it makes it worse with that kill switch problem. but i will give every saw an equal chance when i have to use them and i take into consideration of the actual size of the saw. but that stihl you have to fight with it to make it cut even with a new chain on it. i tried using it a few other times later that day and i still had the same opinion of it. the only part that i liked about it was the fact that it was nice and light for limbing. so light that after i was using that big homelite all day it felt like i was throwing around a tinkertoy while i was using the little girl. not saying that i totaly hate stihl but i am just not too impressed with their saws. for the time i will stick to the other german saw that i run on ocasion a sachs-dolmar 153. i love it. absolutly no lack of power. i be4t ya she will hold her ground when pitted against a 088. but i will give my dad's 032 a try tomorrow when i cut.


----------



## tony marks (Jan 2, 2002)

i think its really a matter of knowing a particular piece of equipment.ive learned to expect certain things from a saw. this 028 gives me that with no surprises. u know your homelites and while some dont think much ofum . u know the equipment and it gives u what u want. id say u were fortunate ,as u can buy the saws u want at a better new price.
has the 028 been used up pretty much,if not i might be interested,if your friend dont like it. nothin else i could use it for a pts saw.
later now


----------



## buckhunterx (Jan 9, 2002)

Good news gentlemen I just fired up my 028 and I realized why I buy stihls, she purred like a kitten with a heart of a lion.

I do have one question though, it has what appears to be a normal bar, I was thinking about purchasing a oilamatic bar.

What are the advantages of the oilamatic.


----------



## sonny (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrads on the 028. in my oppinion its one of the best built saws ever made. as far as the bar oilmatic ?not oilmatic chain.


----------



## buckhunterx (Jan 9, 2002)

Excuse my lack of knowledge I take the chain is oilamatic and not the bar.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2002)

Stihl saw chain.


----------



## buckhunterx (Jan 9, 2002)

What I meant to ask was should I buy a rollomatic bar or the Oregon model or does it really matter.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2002)

Oregon makes a good product and might be less expensive.
How much you plan on using it and the purpose for what you want it for should be the deciding factors in choosing the type of bar.


----------



## hoosierman (May 10, 2010)

*028 av super*

It is by far the best saw I have ever owned, and has saved my life more than once. It is just what the name sayes SUPER!!!


----------



## hoosierman (May 10, 2010)

*yes it matters*



buckhunterx said:


> What I meant to ask was should I buy a rollomatic bar or the Oregon model or does it really matter.


 depends on the RPM of the saw. I am by no means, a LOGGER, but I deal with virgin, hardwoods, that rollamatic bar will never last more than 1 day cutting,(thats my experience) chain on the otherhand, I swear by OREGON, chipper, first choice, #2 Oregon chissel... I have my 028av super tweaked up tho...that may make a diffrence


----------



## electrom (Jul 3, 2010)

buckhunterx said:


> First let me say that this site is a Godsend for those of us that are not quite as knowledgeable in this field.
> I have just purchased a Stihl 028 AV Super and I would like to know what most of you think of this saw. I have an 026 and I would like to know how this saw compares to its weight, rpms, cutting ability and durability. Thanks,
> 
> Also I am very happy with my 026, but I have used it quite extensively and it's starting to show.



I've had an older West German made 28AV and it is a fantastic saw. All aluminum and magnesium-no plastic-and has huge power. No chain brake, just need to be a bit more careful.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 3, 2010)

I love my 028 super!! Keeping in mind that it's a 50cc saw, I have been completely impressed with it!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 3, 2010)

I love my 028 super as well, I have faster saws and lighter saws, but it's still a favorite.


----------



## JJuday (Jul 3, 2010)

Yay!!! Someone used the search function! Woooohoooooo!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 3, 2010)

JJuday said:


> Yay!!! Someone used the search function! Woooohoooooo!!!!!



They can be taught........... lolol


----------



## RacerX (Jul 3, 2010)

How did we end up posting in a thread that's been dormant for 8 1/2 years?


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 3, 2010)

RacerX said:


> How did we end up posting in a thread that's been dormant for 8 1/2 years?



I just realized that too!!:hmm3grin2orange:

I do love my 028 though!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 4, 2010)

There ain't no time stamp on the legendary 028.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 4, 2010)

028`s will outlast their original owners.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 4, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> 028`s will outlast their original owners.
> Pioneerguy600



So what's the original price tag on the 028? There's one for sale in my area by the original owner -- in mint condition for $375. Should I just wait for the estate sale as the saw outlives the guy (at that price)?

Poge


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jul 4, 2010)

Pardon me for being sentimental and stupid, but I find it fitting that a thread about a saw model with so much popularity and longevity is showing longevity of its own.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Jul 4, 2010)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> So what's the original price tag on the 028? There's one for sale in my area by the original owner -- in mint condition for $375. Should I just wait for the estate sale as the saw outlives the guy (at that price)?
> 
> Poge


You can get mint ones for way cheaper than that! I usually see very nice used 028 Super's go for as much as $330 or so during peak ebay season (between October and March), which IMO, is real good. I've sold a couple nice ones there, and they've ranged from $260 (I fetched only $260, I believe, because I waited until mid May to post it) to $330. They both still had their original Bars and had shiny plastic.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 4, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Pardon me for being sentimental and stupid, but I find it fitting that a thread about a saw model with so much popularity and longevity is showing longevity of its own.



Yeah, I don't think it's just a coincidence - hehe.

I did think $375 was a bit much for one, tho.:monkey:

Poge


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jul 4, 2010)

I can't remember what I paid for mine. Wasn't anywhere near $375 though, and was more like around $200. I'd rate mine as being in very good condition when I bought it not long ago. Needed a new clutch cover and a cleanup, was all.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Jul 4, 2010)

RacerX said:


> How did we end up posting in a thread that's been dormant for 8 1/2 years?



I think it's cool when that happens! It always wakes me up and gives me a neat perspective on how time changes things (or sometimes don't!). My, my, all those different faces and names.

We're really not here for long, Gents.... make it count!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 4, 2010)

andrethegiant70 said:


> My, my, all those different faces and names.



And saws!

Happy 4th, fellas. Be safe.

Poge


----------



## JJuday (Jul 4, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Pardon me for being sentimental and stupid, but I find it fitting that a thread about a saw model with so much popularity and longevity is showing longevity of its own.



I'm just happy to see that someone used the search function, as that is the only way the thread could have resurfaced. JJuday


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 4, 2010)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> So what's the original price tag on the 028? There's one for sale in my area by the original owner -- in mint condition for $375. Should I just wait for the estate sale as the saw outlives the guy (at that price)?
> 
> Poge



Well I have bought and sold nearly a dozen of them, all in good shape, some I got for $50.-$100. but have never paid more than $250 for one yet, it was near new and I knew the original owner and where he bought the saw, came with original bar, chain, case,spare Stihl chain and tool set. 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## luckylobo (Sep 2, 2011)

*It rocks!*

Hey, I have to chime in here. Yes, this is an old thread, but I have had my 028 AV Super for at least 15 years. It's always been my main saw. I have a smaller Stihl and a Homelite that was given to me. I live in the mountains of Montana, just outside of Yellowstone Park. We cut wood up here like there is no tomorrow. Many of us ONLY heat our homes with wood stoves. With a good Oregon bar and several Oregon chains, this saw runs circles around my neighbors and friends saws. The weather gets crazy up here at times and trees go down left and right... on power lines, houses, sheds and the roads. I have jumped in to help with several others and rip through trees twice as fast as most anyone. This saw is one of the best out there in the 18-20" bar range. And that's all I have to say about that. ;-)


----------



## roostersgt (Sep 8, 2011)

Old thread, but I'm going to chime in also. The Stihl 028 in all its models rocks. It's Stihls perfect saw IMHO, and I own quite a few of Stihl's sub 60cc line-up. There is no better Stihl made. I prefer the full magnesium (older) 028's to the ones with the plastic handles. Just a preference, no real reason against the plastic handled. I also prefer the 16" .325 b/c as it just screams on these saws when tuned properly at 12,800rpm.


----------



## GypsyCliff (Aug 13, 2019)

I do LOVE my 028 Super bought new over 30 years ago. And last year I bought another one on Ebay for $231 that is in great shape, and has run flawlessly since I got it. They are just absolutely fantastic saws, and if taken good care of, they will run practically forever! They have become a touch heavy as I've gotten a touch older, but are still great saws!


----------



## blackoak (Aug 13, 2019)

hoosierman said:


> *028 av super*
> 
> It is by far the best saw I have ever owned, and has saved my life more than once. It is just what the name sayes SUPER!!!


I must ask, how did your 028S save your life more than once????


----------

